# Jon boat and V boat conversions "Please read before posting"



## Jim

Please add your Jon boat conversion in this section. The more Conversions we get, the more resourceful this will become for all new people trying to convert Jons into comfortable, safe, fishing machines. Feel free to ask questions or post comments, What info you need probably has been done before. Don't be afraid to ask. 

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Bugpac

Friendly reminder Guys and Gals, This section is for modification and conversion threads only, If you have a specific question about a thread posted or a comment feel free to do so in that specific thread, Direct all other questions in the Boat house. If you have your own conversion or mod feel free to start a new thread..

Thank You.


----------

